# Forcesampling.com is shutting down in two days (Storewide SALE)



## RasmusFors (Sep 27, 2016)

Due to insufficient time to develop new libraries, run a web store and managing all the purchases, ForceSampling will officially be shutting down on December 01 2016. ForceSampling has been one of my personal spare time projects since 2014 and I have found great joy in creating content and engaging with the sample library community. On December the 1st "forcesampling.com" will be shut down and all the libraries will be unavailable to buy. I will continue to give support to all existing customers with updates, fixes and new download links (if needed).

If you want to pick up any of the existing products before they are gone, they will be on a 40% off sale until the day of the closing

forcesampling.com

/Rasmus Fors - ForceSampling


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2016)

2017?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear, you have a great ear for sounds my friend. I still use afterlife in many things, and really like some of the newer instruments. I def pick up what I don't have already.

One question is how to get the 40% off since the links to buy take me right to paypal. Are the prices on the site already adjusted? Thanks for all your awesome work.


----------



## RasmusFors (Sep 28, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> One question is how to get the 40% off since the links to buy take me right to paypal. Are the prices on the site already adjusted? Thanks for all your awesome work.



The discounted prices are the prices displayed on the "Buy Now" button


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't seem to be able to open your website (at least not from the link in the first post).
Maybe check it.


----------



## RasmusFors (Sep 28, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I don't seem to be able to open your website (at least not from the link in the first post).
> Maybe check it.



It should work. What device are you trying to access the site with?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 28, 2016)

RasmusFors said:


> It should work. What device are you trying to access the site with?


PC (iMac in Bootcamp Win 7). Using Google Chrome browser. I can get there via a new tab and search for you, it's just not loading on that link.

Just tried it again (having tried it twice previously on separate days, without joy) and it worked. No idea what went on with that.


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 28, 2016)

Had the same problem this morning, probably slightly overloaded due to the large interest after the posting here?


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 28, 2016)

Sad to hear that Rasmus.

I highly recommend checking out Afterlife. It might not look as shiny as Hybrid libraries from bigger devs, but the content is top notch. A true, often overlooked, gem.


----------



## ohernie (Sep 28, 2016)

OT: I always liked the way Sampletekk carried the PMI products when Michele moved on. It's too bad that there isn't an online store that picks up and supports product lines like this.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 1, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Sad to hear that Rasmus.
> 
> I highly recommend checking out Afterlife. It might not look as shiny as Hybrid libraries from bigger devs, but the content is top notch. A true, often overlooked, gem.



I did check the video material, and subsequently bought Afterlife immediately. I agree that the content is top-notch, and am sorry that it took a going out of business announcement to make me aware of Forcesampling.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks again for the wonderful samples and instruments. Q: If I've downloaded Afterlife recently do I need to run the 1.2 updater? Or is the full install already 1.2? (the nki's are dated 2/8/14) Thanks again. 

Answered... It is 1.2, thanks!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 4, 2016)

Just want to bump this as they are shuttering at the end of the month. Afterlife is a great buy that I still use regularly (now $36!) and there is a free version wih some of the same great sounds. Get it before it's gone and the website is kaput.
http://www.forcesampling.com/products
Check Bass drones and the guitars while your there, well worth the price. 
Plus Toxic Metals is another free download. Whaaaaa...


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 4, 2016)

Rasmusfors , have you considered having VST Buzz carry your products since you're shutting down ? I see they're carrying Nine Volt Audio's bundle and Prodyon's Shortnoise now since they've closed their doors .


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm sad to say that you're going out of business....I too have just heard your work for the first time ( sorry to say )
I have sworn off of using PayPal ....Do you accept any other forms of payment? ( credit card ? ) ....Thanks ...Jim


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2016)

synthnut1 said:


> I'm sad to say that you're going out of business....I too have just heard your work for the first time ( sorry to say )
> I have sworn off of using PayPal ....Do you accept any other forms of payment? ( credit card ? ) ....Thanks ...Jim


You can use a credit card via PayPal checkout without making a PayPal account


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 4, 2016)

David,
A while back , PayPal was giving the option of using a credit card ....Now they want a PayPal account ...I had a problem with this recently ....I've been burnt by their so called protection in the past .....Jim


----------



## tigersun (Nov 4, 2016)

You should be able to do it without making an account. When you get sent to the PayPal page, you should have at the bottom a grey button that says "Pay with Debit or Credit Card" which will take you to a page to fill out your card information and billing address. At the bottom they try to get you to sign up but there's an option to not make an account. 

I actually just recently made a purchase in this way and it came up on my CC statement as the store I bought from, not as a payment to PayPal. Not sure if that helps you, but it should be possible. It just uses PayPal as, I'm not sure what exactly to call it...payment processing system?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2016)

tigersun said:


> You should be able to do it without making an account. When you get sent to the PayPal page, you should have at the bottom a grey button that says "Pay with Debit or Credit Card" which will take you to a page to fill out your card information and billing address. At the bottom they try to get you to sign up but there's an option to not make an account.
> 
> I actually just recently made a purchase in this way and it came up on my CC statement as the store I bought from, not as a payment to PayPal. Not sure if that helps you, but it should be possible. It just uses PayPal as, I'm not sure what exactly to call it...payment processing system?


Yes it's definitely possible, that's what I use on my site


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll give it another shot ....thanks guys ....Jim


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 5, 2016)

OK ....I just paid my $36 using my credit card ....I did not recieve any download info for the product .....????? ....Should I have to wait , or is this automatic ? .....Thanks ...Jim


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Got it !!......Thanks....Jim


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm not sure where I was when this program was originally talked about , but this Afterlife program has some really nice stuff going on and some really nice sounds ....So sorry to see you go Rasmus....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 7, 2016)

synthnut1 said:


> I'm not sure where I was when this program was originally talked about , but this Afterlife program has some really nice stuff going on and some really nice sounds ....So sorry to see you go Rasmus....Sincerely, Jim



Glad you like it, I've been using it more myself. Check out his others before they close shop.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 16, 2016)

Just two more weeks. 

http://www.forcesampling.com/products


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 16, 2016)

Just picked up afterlife as well after watching/listening to the demos - I hadn't heard of it either, thanks for the post/sale and sorry to hear you're shutting down.


----------



## RasmusFors (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for your support and kind words. I'm glad you're enjoying the libraries and I hope they come useful in some great compositions. 

Just a final heads up that the site is closing in two days


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2016)

RasmusFors said:


> Thank you for your support and kind words. I'm glad you're enjoying the libraries and I hope they come useful in some great compositions.
> 
> Just a final heads up that the site is closing in two days


PM Sent


----------



## lpuser (Nov 28, 2016)

I wished there was a note that downloads are not instant ... not so good when buying something to try it out in the context of a project that´s just being worked on.


----------

